# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  [Review] Zotac GeForce GTX 960.

## hautran200594

Trong khoảng 1 năm trở lại đây, Nvidia đã thật sự đánh dấu một bước tiến lớn trong ngành card đồ họa với vi xử lý thế hệ Maxwell. Đầu năm 2014, Nvidia ra mắt sản phẩm tiên phong sử dụng kiến trúc Maxwell là card đồ họa GeForce GTX 750/GTX 750Ti, GTX 750/GTX 750Ti ngay lập tức đã tạo nên cơn sốt từ những ngày đầu ra mắt với khá nhiều ưu điểm được người dùng quan tâm, siêu tiết kiệm điện, hiệu năng cao, ép xung cao và giá thành tốt. Thừa thắng song lên, Nvidia tiếp tục ra mắt 2 sản phẩm card đồ họa tầm trung GeForce GTX 970 và GTX 980 đều sử dụng thế hệ kiến trúc Maxwell GM 204 với xung nhip cao GTX 970 và GTX 980 chinh phục hầu hết game nặng ở độ phân giải 2K(1440p) và 4K. Và vào đầu năm 2015, Nvidia nhanh chóng tung ra sản phẩm VGA GeForce GTX 960 nhầm chiếm lĩnh thị trường thuộc phân khúc tầm trung, sử dụng kiến trúc Maxwell là GM 206 GTX 960 được đánh giá về hiệu năng tương đối hoàn toàn có thể chinh phục các game hạng nặng ở độ phân giải 1080p và sự tiết kiệm điện cũng như là giá thành tốt. Ở thời điểm hiện tại thì chiếc GTX 960 là một sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời so với GTX 660 đã làm mưa làm gió năm 2014 và có price/performance tốt hơn GTX 760 khá nhiều. May mắn tôi cũng vừa mua về một card đồ họa GeForce GTX 960 của hãng ZOTAC để phục vụ công việc và chơi một số game offline năng, thì tiện thể tôi sẽ Review một số game ở độ phân giải 1080p.

*1. Trước khi vào phần chính test hiệu năng card đồ họa GTX 960 thì tôi xin phép nói sơ về kiến trúc Maxwell-GM 206 và một số tính năng mới:*

GPU GM206 trên chiếc card GTX 960 có nền tảng dựa trên GM204 nhưng bị cắt bớt một nửa qua đó nó chỉ có 1024 nhân CUDA (so với GM204 là 2048 nhân CUDA) và số nhân CUDA này trải rộng cho 2 cluster xử lý đồ họa, băng thông bộ nhớ giảm một nửa, số TMU giảm một nửa còn 64, và số ROPs cũng thế chỉ còn 32. Với 2GB dung lượng bộ nhớ VRAM, GTX 960 bị cắt đúng một nửa dung lượng của GTX 980. Số transistor trên GM206 vào khoảng 2.94 tỉ tức là ít hơn 17% so với GPU GK104 của card đồ họa GeForce GTX 760.

*Một số tính năng mới trên card đồ họa GTX 960:*
Với từng kiến trúc mới, NVIDIA luôn giới thiệu đến giới mộ điệu khả năng hỗ trợ tương thích với các phiên bản tập lệnh đồ họa DirectX mới của Microsoft. NVIDIA nói rằng GeForce GTX 980 và GTX 970 sẽ là những chiếc card đồ họa hỗ trợ gốc cho tập lệnh DirectX 12 nhưng tính năng này lại chưa được Microsoft xác nhận dù tập lệnh OpenGL 4.4 đã được thêm thắt vào. OpenGL 4.4 có thêm những tính năng mới thông qua bộ SDK GameWorks của NVIDIA giúp cho các nhà phát triển game dễ dàng thao tác đồ họa thông qua các nền tảng API có sẵn.

​Theo NVIDIA, tính năng quan trọng đầu tiên chính là VXGI (voxel global illumination) hay tạm dịch là cơ chế dựng theo thời gian thực. VXGI thêm thắt các hiệu ứng thực cho các luồng sáng trên nhiều mặt nền khác nhau của một phân cảnh 3D. VXGI còn mang đến khối điểm ảnh hay gọi là voxels, một thành phần đồ họa 3D mới. Chúng là những điểm ảnh mang dữ liệu 3 chiều vì thế sự tương tác của chúng trong các đối tượng 3D kèm theo ánh sáng sẽ trung thực hơn.





​Không có kiến trúc GPU mới của NVIDIA khi ra mắt là toàn vẹn nếu không có những cải tiến vượt bậc về khả năng hậu xử lý (post-processing), cụ thế là cơ chế khử răng cưa. NVIDIA đã giới thiệu cho chúng ta một tính năng rất thú vị đó là độ phân giải siêu linh động hay còn gọi là DSR (Dynamic Super Resolution). Đây là chức năng cho phép mang đến trải nghiệm hình ảnh 4K trên màn hình Full HD. Với chúng tôi đây có thể nói là một phương pháp khử răng cưa bằng cách nội suy hình ảnh lên tầm cao mới rất thú vị đấy.





​Dùng trình GeForce Experience, bạn có thể mở DSR cho các ứng dụng 3D. Một cơ chế khử răng cưa khác cũng đáng được chờ đợi là MFAA hay còn gọi là khử răng cưa đa khung hình mạng chất lượng hình ảnh như được khử răng cưa bằng cơ chế cũ MSAA với hiệu năng cải thiện đến 30%. Sử dụng GeForce Experience, MFAA cũng có thể mở để thay thế cho MSAA cho các trình 3D.





​Tiếp theo, NVIDIA còn giới thiệu VR Direct, một công nghệ được thiết kế dành cho các thiết bị xem thực tế ảo VR trên thị trường mà nổi tiếng nhất có thể kể đến là bộ VR Occulus Rift/ VR Direct là bộ API được thiết kế để giảm độ trễ giữa thiết bị đầu vào và sự thay đổi trên màn hình, mà cụ thể là việc xoay đầu khi sử dụng thiết bị VR rất khó đoán trước so với việc click chuột.



​Nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu giảm chi phí sản xuất, về việc tái tạo lông siêu thực hay dựng hình cỏ cây, NVIDIA đã cho ra đời Turf Effects. Bộ engine vật lý NVIDIA PhysX cũng có thêm tính năng mới là PhysX Flex cho phép tái tạo khả năng cháy nổ linh động hơn và toàn vẹn hơn. Engine vật lý Unreal Engine 4 của hãng game Epic cũng sẽ áp dụng công nghệ này vào các tựa game của họ.

*2. Giới thiệu card ZOTAC GeForce GTX 960 và một số hình ảnh:*




Vỏ hộp được thiết kế rất ấn tượng với gương mặt của Solid Snake trong game Metal Gear Solid. Sở dĩ Zotac thiết kế vỏ hộp như vậy vì họ có tặng kèm code game Metal Gear Solid V.​


Card được thiết kế khá là đẹp và toàn bộ tản nhiệt được làm bằng kim loại rất mát.


Card được trang bị 2 cổng DVI, 1 cổng HDMI và 1 cổng DisplayPort.


Để hoạt động, ZOTAC GTX 960 chỉ cần 1 đầu nguồn 6 pin PCIe như bản gốc của NVIDIA.


Phụ kiện đi kèm gồm sách hướng dẫn, đĩa driver và thẻ code game Metal Gear Solid V.
​*3. Cấu Hình Test và một số tựa game sử dụng:*
_- Cấu hình hệ thống:_
​_- Games Benchmark:_

Valley:
​Crysis 3:
​Bioshock Infinite:
​Hitman:
​Sleeping Dogs:
​Battlefield 3:
​Battlefield 4:
​Tomb Raider:
​Thief 2014:
​Metro LL:
​GRID 2:
​Batman AO:
​*

4. Kết quả benchmark:
*
*[replacer_img]
*​*5. Overclocking:
Với kiến trúc GM206 họ Maxwell thế hệ hai thì GTX 960 được NVIDIA định mức xung nhịp nhân khá cao rồi, tuy nhiên GTX 960 vẫn có thể thêm khá cao.
*
*[replacer_img]


*​*6. Kết luận:
Ưu:*
- Hiệu năng mạnh, p/p ngon.
- Ép xung sẵn.
- Hình thức ổn, mặt nạ làm bằng kim loại chắc chắn.
- Quạt tản nhiệt hoạt động cực kỳ êm ái, ngay cả khi tăng lên 100% tốc độ.
- Giá tốt.
- Bảo hành 4 năm.
*
Nhược:*
- Tản nhiệt chỉ 2 heatpipe.
- Người dùng cần tinh chỉnh tốc độ quạt để đạt nhiệt độ tốt hơn
- Không ép xung sẵn bộ nhớ.

----------


## loveseo

*Trả lời: [Review] Zotac GeForce GTX 960.*

bác test con này vs phân giải 4k chưa?,

----------


## komoro92

*Trả lời: [Review] Zotac GeForce GTX 960.*

hiệu năng mặc định cao phết, nhưng 4K thì chắc kg nổi đâu

----------


## sangame

*Trả lời: [Review] Zotac GeForce GTX 960.*

con này giá bnhiu vậy thớt, thiết kế đẹp vãi

----------


## Vibe89

*Trả lời: [Review] Zotac GeForce GTX 960.*

đúng là tiền nào của đó thật, mua card Nvidia xài đúng là đáng đồng tiền

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

*Trả lời: [Review] Zotac GeForce GTX 960.*

đủ tiền quất ngay 1 em liền, vừa có card vừa có game chơi lun. hết sãy

----------

